# Fresh aerial video in very bright spring day on Finland !



## Metsaman (Mar 15, 2015)

Celebrate to very sunny spring day I get My rc plane in the air.

This shoot is just taken aerial video, very bright, clear spring day. You can see maybe hundreds kilometers on the air.
Almost can see over Russian federation border...


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 16, 2015)

Middle of nowhere starts to describe it. I want to see this in the spring, too!


----------



## Metsaman (Mar 16, 2015)

When spring coming here I will make then more videos and of course summertime.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 18, 2015)

Metsaman said:


> ...and of course summertime.


Which day of the year is that?


----------



## Metsaman (Mar 19, 2015)

Joful said:


> Which day of the year is that?




I am sorry, My English language are not full perfect but least July We have some summerdays...


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 19, 2015)

Metsaman said:


> I am sorry, My English language are not full perfect but least July We have some summerdays...



I think he was being funny . . . insinuating that in Finland you may only have one day where it is warm enough to consider it summer like weather. Sometimes humor does not easily translate into different languages.

And don't apologize for your grammar . . . I guarantee you that about 99% of the folks here will not be able to speak Finnish as well as you speak or write English . . . heck, some folks here can barely speak or write in English.  That was another joke by the way.


----------



## Metsaman (Mar 19, 2015)

firefighterjake said:


> I think he was being funny . . . insinuating that in Finland you may only have one day where it is warm enough to consider it summer like weather. Sometimes humor does not easily translate into different languages.
> 
> And don't apologize for your grammar . . . I guarantee you that about 99% of the folks here will not be able to speak Finnish as well as you speak or write English . . . heck, some folks here can barely speak or write in English.  That was another joke by the way.




I like these conversation here in this kind of forums because is very good practice for My English language and same time I learning things in other countries and maybe share something My life in Finland.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 19, 2015)

firefighterjake said:


> And don't apologize for your grammar . . . I guarantee you that about 99% of the folks here will not be able to speak Finnish as well as you speak or write English .


Puhua itse, Jake.  Nautin Harjoittelen Suomi tällä foorumilla.

(vain vitsailin ... Olen käyttämälläkääntäjä.)


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 20, 2015)

Joful said:


> Puhua itse, Jake.  Nautin Harjoittelen Suomi tällä foorumilla.
> 
> (vain vitsailin ... Olen käyttämälläkääntäjä.)



And here's that 1% that apparently does know Finnish ... or did you use a translation program?


----------



## Metsaman (Mar 20, 2015)

firefighterjake said:


> And here's that 1% that apparently does know Finnish ... or did you use a translation program?



I think that He use a translation program...


----------



## Ashful (Mar 20, 2015)

vain vitsailin ... Olen käyttämälläkääntäjä. = Just kidding... I used a translation program.

I remember only very marginally useful things from my high school language courses, such as, "Me cago en la leche que tu mamas."


----------



## Metsaman (Mar 21, 2015)

I think that finnish language are very difficult to handle those translation programs, I have try few times different translations on webpages and it looks terrible, almost no readable text just gibberish...


----------



## HeatsTwice (Mar 21, 2015)

My  Finnish brother in law took me fishing near the Russian boarder which looked very much like the area in your video. We could see a Russian nuclear power plant about ten miles from where we were.

He could not speak English very well so I am not sure about exactly where it was.


----------



## Metsaman (Mar 21, 2015)

So You been visiting here, nice... Finland and Russian have shared borderline in over 1000 km, place where You visit could be anywhere but I think somewhere between east and southern Finland base that You see Russian nuclear plant...


----------



## HeatsTwice (Mar 21, 2015)

Yea been there about 10 times - and got married there also.  Got a daughter living there who attends the Poly technical University of Helsinki. Since she is a Finnish citizen also, university education is free.


----------



## Metsaman (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes, is big advantaged that we have free educations and also free health care... ever thinking moving here.?


----------



## HeatsTwice (Mar 21, 2015)

Well as nice as Finland is, right now I am in Hawaii. I live in the California wine country, and will be in San Diego next week. For vacation, I hike the Sierras, Rocky Mountains, and Grand Canyon (and other national parks).  I've got it pretty good right now where I am although my job is such that I could live any where. 

Its hard for me  to find enough to stay busy when I am in Finland - probably because I am surrounded by in-laws all the time and all they want to do is drink coffee, eat Bula, Sauna, play hockey and drink Vodka (and sometimes Tango).


----------



## Metsaman (Mar 21, 2015)

I think that Hawaii is nicer than Finland, wish I was there too because ones again here is cold weather and also I think that You become really bored really soon if You  live here for a while... USA is you place.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes. I read many books when I go to Finland. So maybe I become smarter.


----------



## Metsaman (Mar 21, 2015)

HeatsTwice said:


> Yes. I read many books when I go to Finland. So maybe I become smarter.



If You are here long time You become very smart.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Mar 22, 2015)

True. This is probably why my wife is so smart. After all, she married me.


----------



## Metsaman (Mar 22, 2015)

HeatsTwice said:


> True. This is probably why my wife is so smart. After all, she married me.



Maybe better make no comments for that...


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 24, 2015)

It's fun to take a phrase in English, run it through a translator program into another language, then into a third or fourth language, then back to English... hilarity ensues.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 24, 2015)

Adios Pantalones said:


> It's fun to take a phrase in English, run it through a translator program into another language, then into a third or fourth language, then back to English... hilarity ensues.


Try that with my Spanish, above.


----------



## Metsaman (Mar 24, 2015)

Developers have to work little bit a furthermore with those translator programs...


----------



## moey (Mar 25, 2015)

Kiitos...

Thats about the extent of my Finnish knowledge. Used to work there on a regular basis back in my MySQL days. Beautiful country. Got to know Espoo and Helsinki fairly well as for the Finnish language I did not get to know that very well. Very difficult to just order something in a restaurant if I was trying to speak Finnish. Although most understood my English.


----------



## Metsaman (Mar 25, 2015)

They says that finnish language is one of most difficult language to learn. You have to see more Finland that just espoo and helsinki, I think "real Finland" is outside those two cities...


----------



## Ashful (Mar 25, 2015)

Metsaman said:


> They says that finnish language is one of most difficult language to learn. You have to see more Finland that just espoo and helsinki, I think "real Finland" is outside those two cities...


That's like saying "real America" is outside Washington and L.A.

Oh, wait a minute...


----------



## Metsaman (Mar 26, 2015)

Just that I mean...


----------

